# What is Double Taxation?



## MyExpatTaxes (10 mo ago)

To put it simply, double taxation is when you have to pay twice on the same source of income. For example, you could be working as a sales manager in the Ukraine as a US citizen. Then when tax season hits, you not only need to pay Ukrainian taxes but US taxes from the same pot of money as well.

This is double taxation, but not a real-life example because there are treaties that can prevent you from being double-taxed. We share more on this below.

You may ask why is double taxation allowed. It’s simply in creation because of the individuals that the people of the United States elect into their government. And so it’s the people within the government that make double taxation possible.


----------

